# I have two questions



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

1. A couple years ago one could buy a number of licenses for deer hunting and get a discount. Say buy four and get a discount. Like a combo tag and two antlerless private land licenses. Did that go away or is it the individual stores selling permits?

2. The software from the state only allows one to get four deer hunting permits. And sometimes the clerk gets confused if someone wants to buy more antlerless tags. And then they must just enter all the same info into the computer again. Instead of say like a combo deer tag and three antlerless licenses. That seems to be just the way the system is set up, right?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

The first question, the multiple license discount no longer exists. 

Second question I have no idea.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

If I remember correctly the multiple tag discount went away when they started the base license stuff. It seems like they justified it because with the base license you get the small game permit also which a lot of people bought anyways before the base license stuff started. I know I usually bought my deer licenses and my small game at the same time and got the discount that way.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MSUFW07 said:


> If I remember correctly the multiple tag discount went away when they started the base license stuff. It seems like they justified it because with the base license you get the small game permit also which a lot of people bought anyways before the base license stuff started. I know I usually bought my deer licenses and my small game at the same time and got the discount that way.


Yup. Sportsperson discount definately went away when the base license was created and the fees were raised.


----------



## jeepgod (Apr 29, 2015)

I just got a bunch of licenses and doe tags for my prop. The store owner entered my info for normal licenses and then had to re-enter all my info for each of the doe 4 tags. It was a PITA but he said that is just how their system is set up. You would think after all the crying about people hardly purchasing licenses this year that they would do everything possible to make it easier for people to buy them and not wait for 30min. Seems like store owners may lose money too waiting on one customer too long. All of our money is allocated to so many places you would think they would have a more reliable system. Our state is so mismanaged it makes me sick. They are even tearing down forest areas in an unmentionable because some rich guy thinks he is going to make fishing great if he throws enough money at people who don't care. Our brook trout fishing is going to disappear although I hope not.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Last year they had the deal for deer combo and fishing licenses with a discount, notice that was gone.

When I purchased antlerless permit this year (on-line) I notice that the transaction is given a time-stamp to complete the purchase if you go over the time, the site releases the permit. So I'm wondering if because of the timestamps it causes issues for multiples purchased at the same time...just a guess. Computer don't know how to react for multiple permits with one time stamp.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lever4ever said:


> Last year they had the deal for deer combo and fishing licenses with a discount, notice that was gone.
> 
> When I purchased antlerless permit this year (on-line) I notice that the transaction is given a time-stamp to complete the purchase if you go over the time, the site releases the permit. So I'm wondering if because of the timestamps it causes issues for multiples purchased at the same time...just a guess. Computer don't know how to react for multiple permits with one time stamp.


That discount was $1. Not really a big loss.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jeepgod said:


> I just got a bunch of licenses and doe tags for my prop. The store owner entered my info for normal licenses and then had to re-enter all my info for each of the doe 4 tags. It was a PITA but he said that is just how their system is set up. You would think after all the crying about people hardly purchasing licenses this year that they would do everything possible to make it easier for people to buy them and not wait for 30min.


On that note, does anyone actually expect an online registration process for a harvested deer to be easy?

....Just an observation of the DNR over the recent past.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

motdean said:


> On that note, does anyone actually expect an online registration process for a harvested deer to be easy?
> 
> ....Just an observation of the DNR over the recent past.


License number, date, county, male or antlerless, number of antler points per side. Just like punching a tag. Yes, very easy.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> License number, date, county, male or antlerless, number of antler points per side. Just like punching a tag. Yes, very easy.


Ummm...yeah, that would be *YOUR* expectation.

Let's see how they execute it. 
When one checks a deer for testing, they also have to know what section it was in.
Will they want that too?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

motdean said:


> On that note, does anyone actually expect an online registration process for a harvested deer to be easy?
> 
> ....Just an observation of the DNR over the recent past.


Now, now Dean, everyone knows how easy state run websites have been in the past, and I don't see the DNR's proposed check-in being any worse than the Unemployment Agency's recent record during this year's lockdown.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lund Explorer said:


> Now, now Dean, everyone knows how easy state run websites have been in the past, and I don't see the DNR's proposed check-in being any worse than the Unemployment Agency's recent record during this year's lockdown.


Could you imagine if you were denied taking your deer to a processor on a hot day because the state site was overwhelmed and not working? No validation number like many say we should require to valodate the tag. Then we would see some livid posts on here.


----------

